# demo sale, sunlight supply tek lights



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

36" 4 bulb units. includes bulbs, used for under 60 days. price is $200. we also have 48" 4 bulb with lamps. price is $250.


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

email sent for the 36" fixture


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

replies sent,


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Those are great prices. What type of bulbs do they come with?


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

mixture of german bulbs, aquascience, giessmann and ati and maybe sifiligoi.


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

all units sold, thank you.


----------

